# Nintendo Switch OFW 10.0.0 released



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2020)

Nintendo has actually made a pretty decent update that was more than just stability! This update brings new features such as transferring downloadable software, update data, and DLC from memory to SD and vice-versa! They also introduced more new features including Joycon remapping and added new user icons from Animal Crossing New Horizon! *CFW users please refrain from updating until your CFW of choice has updated to support 10.0.0!*
Changelog:

```
[*]Added a bookmark feature to News.
[*]This feature allows you to bookmark your favorite news items.
[*]A maximum of 300 news items can be bookmarked.
[*]An internet connection is required to view bookmarked News items.
[*]News items that are no longer available cannot be viewed, even if they were bookmarked.
[*]Added an option to transfer software data between the system memory and an SD card.
[*]Users can now transfer downloadable software, update data, and DLC from the system memory to an SD card (and vice versa).
[*]Note that save data and some update data cannot be transferred to an SD card.
[*]Added an option to remap the controller buttons.
[*]Analog stick and button configurations can now be changed for each paired controller.
[*]Custom configurations can be saved as favorites in System Settings > Controllers and Sensors.
[*]Custom configurations are stored on the Nintendo Switch system.
[*]Configurations can be customized for the following controllers: Joy-Con (L), Joy-Con (R), Nintendo Switch Pro Controller. Button configurations can also be customized on the Nintendo Switch Lite system.
[*]This feature is not available for other controllers.
[*]On each system, up to five favorite custom configurations can be saved for Joy-Con (L), five for Joy-Con (R), five for Nintendo Switch Pro Controller. Five configurations can also be saved as favorites for Nintendo Switch Lite.
[*]Added a new section in User Settings for Play Activity Settings.
[*]The options for "Display play activity to:" and "Delete Play Activity" have been moved from Friends Settings to the new Play Activity Settings.
[*]Added new selections to the lineup of user profile icons.
[*]Select from 6 new icons from the Animal Crossing: New Horizons game for your user.
[*]General system stability improvements to enhance the user's experience.
```
Source: Official
Switchbrew: Changelog


----------



## dekuleon (Apr 14, 2020)

SXOS update when


----------



## raphamotta (Apr 14, 2020)

Transfer data between (emu) Nand and SD card. NICE!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 14, 2020)

We're on this update and these features are what should have been here day 1? What? Also, WHO CARES ABOUT THE NEWS ON A NINTENDO SWITCH!?


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 14, 2020)

wait new features? HAVE HELL FROZE OVER?


----------



## Seriel (Apr 14, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> transferring downloadable software, update data, *and saves *from memory to SD and vice-versa


Save data can't be transferred, as is noted in the release notes:


			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> Note that save data and some update data cannot be transferred to an SD card.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2020)

Seriel said:


> Save data can't be transferred, as is noted in the release notes:


Yeah, I made some mistakes. I just threw this all together really quickly and was just coming back to fix my mistakes. Thank you for pointing that out though!


----------



## McPringles (Apr 14, 2020)

Honestly can't believe it took three years just to be able to transfer software between the microSD card and internal memory. Add some customization to the size/rows of icons on the home screen and some way to change the order of what's being downloaded, then maybe it'll be close to what it should've been at launch. I honestly have no idea what the UX designers are smoking over there.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2020)

Bookmark your favorite news articles? But why though? Also, still no theming


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 14, 2020)

raphamotta said:


> Transfer data between (emu) Nand and SD card. NICE!


hmm yes


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 14, 2020)

I feel like the switch has so much potential but Nintendo isn't giving us what we really want. 10.0.0 is nice and all but no multimedia, no Bluetooth, , no web browser is a bummer. I don't know why Nintendo dropped the ball on this I mean it's primary a handheld (this is not a console). The stuff they are bringing in 10.0.0 should have been in 9.2.0 firmware updates.


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Apr 14, 2020)

Woowee.
More Animal Crossing Icons!!


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2020)

sounds great!  though, transferring content from sd to internal flash and vice versa should've been there long ago.  I couldn't believe that option didn't exist.  now, we just need transferring saves.  I bet that will come, but probably not until the switch is at eol.  there are some people, including myself, who have switch online for the cloud saving.  however, I do play the snes collection a lot.  I've already beaten breath of fire and I'm a ways into breath of fire 2.


----------



## buff (Apr 14, 2020)

I have a question I was playing smash bros ultimate arena online, and after finishing the session, I wasn't asked to update. However my friends switch was told there is an avaliable update. He updated like normal to 10.0.0 l. Can a switch update be optional?


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 14, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> The stuff they are bringing in 10.0.0 should have been in 9.2.0 firmware updates.


i think you mean "The stuff they are bringing in 10.0.0 should have been in 1.0.0 firmware"


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> i think you mean "The stuff they are bringing in 10.0.0 should have been in 1.0.0 firmware"



I mean the switch is the best handheld out (with home-brew) but Nintendo isn't utilizing the switch to it's fulling capabilities. That's why I'm very thankful for the Devs that had worked on the switch enhancing the capabilities that Nintendo is failing to do.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2020)

buff said:


> I have a question I was playing smash bros ultimate arena online, and after finishing the session, I wasn't asked to update. However my friends switch was told there is an avaliable update. He updated like normal to 10.0.0 l. Can a switch update be optional?



I doubt it.  my system hasn't asked me to update either (haven't yet).  however, once an update has been downloaded, the system will nag you to update.  I think you can get around it by going into the recovery menu.  afaik, that deletes a downloaded update, but I don't have an exploited switch, so I'm basing that on what I've read.


----------



## micp (Apr 14, 2020)

As people have said above this should have been day 1, out of the box stuff. 

I'm glad they're finally adding it, but for a version bump (9 -> 10) is there anything really major?


----------



## linuxares (Apr 14, 2020)

micp said:


> As people have said above this should have been day 1, out of the box stuff.
> 
> I'm glad they're finally adding it, but for a version bump (9 -> 10) is there anything really major?


10 is obviously version 1.0 ;D


----------



## peteruk (Apr 14, 2020)

Still no folder support


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 14, 2020)

peteruk said:


> Still no folder support


beat me to it


----------



## linuxares (Apr 14, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> beat me to it


Sigh... yeah that such a simple feature isn't implemented.


----------



## Reecey (Apr 14, 2020)

Just to let you know Atmosphere supports 10.0 firmware already just make it from the source code, it should work all ok Michael hasn’t made a general package yet that’s all.
https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/commits/master
I suggest only use this way if you have already updated by your goldfish else wait for an official release package.


----------



## peteruk (Apr 14, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> beat me to it



I'll let you post it on FW update 25


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 14, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Sigh... yeah that such a simple feature isn't implemented.


even the wiiu has it 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



peteruk said:


> I'll let you post it on FW update 25


will be 30 at least right before they release the switch pro...which won't have them either


----------



## linuxares (Apr 14, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> even the wiiu has it


I know right! Like man... how hard can it be? Even the 3ds have it, and the system borrows a lot from the 3ds!


----------



## contactmonks (Apr 14, 2020)

Rip clicked to fast and switch updated in 3 seconds lol. Guess i gotta wait for kosmos to update for fw 10 T_T


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 14, 2020)

Applause for something new at all!


----------



## horokeusama (Apr 14, 2020)

I really enjoy how most of people complaining here just use CFW anyways.


----------



## croatiagreen (Apr 14, 2020)

Reecey said:


> Just to let you know Atmosphere supports 10.0 firmware already just make it from the source code, it should work all ok Michael hasn’t made a general package yet that’s all.
> 
> I suggest only use this way if you have already updated by your goldfish else wait for an official release package.



Hi Reesey! I see that you have SX Pro. Do you know if TX will also release something to support 10.0 very soon? since you said atmosphere already supported it?


----------



## Imancol (Apr 14, 2020)

McPringles said:


> Honestly can't believe it took three years just to be able to transfer software between the microSD card and internal memory. Add some customization to the size/rows of icons on the home screen and some way to change the order of what's being downloaded, then maybe it'll be close to what it should've been at launch. I honestly have no idea what the UX designers are smoking over there.



If you are or active in the Scene.  Debug Mode did it years ago.


----------



## _______ (Apr 16, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I feel like the switch has so much potential but Nintendo isn't giving us what we really want. 10.0.0 is nice and all but no multimedia, no Bluetooth, , no web browser is a bummer. I don't know why Nintendo dropped the ball on this I mean it's primary a handheld (this is not a console). The stuff they are bringing in 10.0.0 should have been in 9.2.0 firmware updates.



More feature means more new code ends up with more exploits, especially Web browser and multimedia . Nintendo is doing so well that they don't even need to risk it.

And people who can afford a Switches probably could afford a smart phone, which has all those features already and better. I'd they focus one the system itself or even games instead something any other devices can do.


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 16, 2020)

_______ said:


> More feature means more new code ends up with more exploits, especially Web browser and multimedia . Nintendo is doing so well that they don't even need to risk it.
> 
> And people who can afford a Switches probably could afford a smart phone, which has all those features already and better. I'd they focus one the system itself or even games instead something any other devices can do.



I mean yes you are right but it would be nice to use the switch for other things. Look at Xbox One they have the best multimedia and thier system didn't get modded or glitched. They even have a DEV Mode for homebrew. 

It just boil down to security Nintendo security is not good at all. Their systems are usually the first to be modded/hacked.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 16, 2020)

10.0 has a jit sysmodule in the retail firmware now. Expect some newer VC titles sometime "soon".


----------

